# Work experience Dubai



## harry.hearn (May 30, 2008)

My name is harry hearn and i have just finished doing a property degree in Bristol. Very keen to head out to Dubai in september for 8months to a year, due to the markets at the moment and a bit of an adventure. Would be grateful for any suggestions on commercial property companies, that would be looking for a 23 year old graduate. I have work experience with Barclays property team up in Canary Wharf, a leading headhunting firm and a couple of commercial development and investment firms. Please feel free to email me, any advice would be really great.
many thanks,
Harry Hearn


----------

